# BBQ sauce recipe



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Any one have a really good one? 

 Can not be spicy,contain soy sauce , Worcestershire sauce, or any kind of pre made seasoning mixes.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

5 parts ketchup, 2 parts brown sugar, 1 part mustard and a touch of vinegar or cider. Very finely chopped onion if you want. Works good for pulled pork, added to a can of pork and beans for baked beans, too....James


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Most of my BBQ sauces are spicy, but you might like this one for chicken. It is designed for honey barbecue wings. Very good on wings. 

Honey Barbecue Wing Sauce

1 cup barbecue sauce (I use Baby Ray's)
1/2 C honey
2 T tomato sauce
2 T Tapatio hot sauce
4 T real butter
1/2 t garlic powder

Simmer all ingredients together at the lowest heat

Dip cooked wings into the sauce and bake 375 until the sauce is bubbly.

I sprinkle sesame seeds over the wings after the sauce is on and before baking the sauce on.

Tapatio isn't very hot, but if you are really sensitive you could cut the amount. 

If you don't want to use bottled sauce, you could probably use jwal10's recipe to make the base and go from there. It would still be good sauce, even if different from my version.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Added note: one of the flavors in commercial sauce that people can taste but don't recognize what it is is Tamarind.

If you are trying to get a home made sauce that tastes similar to bottled sauce, try adding some tamarind and a drop or 2 of liquid smoke.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Jwals recipe is just like my moms! It's amazing stuff! 
My mom puts in a good but of vinegar tho. 

Her sweet and sour is great too!


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

jwal10 said:


> 5 parts ketchup, 2 parts brown sugar, 1 part mustard and a touch of vinegar or cider. Very finely chopped onion if you want. Works good for pulled pork, added to a can of pork and beans for baked beans, too....James



Kids just ate all the Ketchup..as soon as I can some more I will give this a try..thanks :hobbyhors


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Added note: one of the flavors in commercial sauce that people can taste but don't recognize what it is is Tamarind.
> 
> If you are trying to get a home made sauce that tastes similar to bottled sauce, try adding some tamarind and a drop or 2 of liquid smoke.



Never heard of this stuff before. Cool
That is what I am trying to create.....some stuff that tastes like the bottled stuff. Due to our allergies as far as I know their is not a safe BBQ sauce out there.

Looks like the tamarind is sold on Amazon. What do you recommend in buying, the paste,concentrate, wet, or fresh. Though we would need a product that would have nothing added to it. Why am I not seeing it powdered form?

Any info would be great.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]*BBQ Sauce *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]1 medium onion minced [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]3 cloves garlic [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]3 tablespoons tomato paste [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]Â½ cup of vinegar [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]Â¼ cup honey [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]Â¼ cup brown sugar [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]2 tablespoons mustard [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]1 teaspoon black pepper [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]2 teaspoons liquid smoke [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]1 teaspoon dry basil [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]1 teaspoon salt [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]1 teaspoon chopped sage [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]Â¼ cup molasses [/FONT]
Combine all the dry mix together in a bowl;

Cook onions unit they start to go clear 
[FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]in a pot and sweat down till soft and clear I use a couple tablespoons of water. Add the garlic, tomato paste and vinegar. When this has started to simmer add the rest of the ingredients. Simmer and reduce to a sauce like consistency. hope this helps MM[/FONT]


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Mountain Mick said:


> [FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]*BBQ Sauce *[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]1 medium onion minced [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]3 cloves garlic [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Arial, sans-serif]3 tablespoons tomato paste [/FONT]
> ...


Thanks for the recipe. Is the chopped sage dried or fresh?


----------

